# Should I save Lily's ears?



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

They will grow back & hopefully without the same problems. Makes me realise I was very lucky with my two youngsters when they lost their puppy coat


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I know what you mean, it's almost like she's matting faster than you *can* brush her out!! I've recently started using the PB trick (http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/18256-good-behavior-nails.html) for brushing out Lumi's bracelets. It keeps her occupied longer and I can get more brushing done without her caring. It might be trickier if you're trying to brush the ears, though, while her face is moving. : P 

On the one hand, I know you don't want to push her, but on the other making ear brushing a daily annoyance or pain may have a more lasting negative effect than just pushing her past her comfort level one day and getting it done once and for all! (Well, until three days later when they're matted again!) But, really they won't mat up as quickly once the matting is completely gone. Staying ahead of mats is easier than beating them back into submission!

You could certainly call a few groomers and tell them your situation. Ask if they wouldn't mind assessing Lily's ears and telling you if they can painlessly get them brushed out, or if they recommend shaving. Let them know that you can shave them yourself, but if they can brush them out you'll be happy to hire them. I don't see why they'd have to charge you just to *look* at her ears to start. I know I'd be happy to do that! : ) I'm not sure how much grooming experience you have, but I just want to mention that if her ears are so matted that a pro wouldn't feel confident she could get them out, it may be dangerous to clip them down yourself. The mats can be very close to the skin and the tip or edges of the ear leather can get caught in the teeth of the blade, since the mats can block your view or cause the ear to be pulled/twisted unnaturally. I'd imagine some shops around you would offer "piece work" at a price around $10-$15 for something like this. (The shaving, I mean, brushing out may be more.) Not too much to pay to know she's in experienced hands. : )

As far as looks, Lumi's almost always had at least some of her ear clipped off. I think it makes her look "spritely"! Haha


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lumi does look adorable with shaved ears! 

Okay, so I decided to try to push her a little further and see if I could actually get through one entire ear. One last attempt before having them shaved.  Good point about it maybe not being a good idea to shave them myself. I've been grooming her from the beginning, but I've never shaved ear leather!

So...it went really well. I went back and forth b/w my green slicker and my mat come and I used my tiny safety scissors to split the mats vertically like someone suggested on my other thread. I moved on to the other ear and got it too. Somehow I just got through them. I think it was just resigning myself to knowing that I was gonna lose some hair no matter what, and that what was matted up and coming out was already-shed puppy hair (your post Lumi's bracelets solidified that idea for me LOL).

We ended up with a pile of hair the size of a grapefruit and she trembled the whole time, but I was careful to hold the hair with my fingers to minimize pulling. She didn't cry at all so I don't think it hurt.

Whether or not it will all re-mat in a few days is left to be seen. We're gonna do a bath tonight and I'll condition well and make sure I comb them out again while wet. Crossing fingers this works. I loved the look of shaved ears on certain poos, but Lily's ears are probably one of her best features!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

If you want to keep doing it yoursefl:

DE-MATTING* TECHNIQUES

I would try a concentrated detangler, let it sit for a few minutes & then try to break apart with your fingers first. Work on the outer edges 1st to separate. Sorry if this old hat for you..... just throwing ideas out there :act-up:

Hiring a pro is a great idea- she won't associate you with the "torture" LOL


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

The good thing is that ears are typically the last thing to change over , so once it's over, it's over! Goodbye stupid coat change!

There's nothing wrong with spot shaving anything that is really so bad you can't work it out without hurting her. Yes, you'll have little holes that need to fill in, but the rest will typically over hang and hide it.

Shaved ears is a hard decision. I shaved my girl's ears voluntarily because they go with the haircuts I wanted to give her, and I think they're just as cute and pretty as full ears (even if they are boyish), but also know I'm going to spend the next year or two growing them back out!

Here she is both ways.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Lumi is so very cute. I love the Japanese face, she just rocks it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Lumi is so very cute. I love the Japanese face, she just rocks it.


She IS adorable!! I just shaved Maddy's ears, I think it suits her sassy personality. Indy's are long, though. What I do is, my dogs still have that sleep-of-the-dead zone around 9 p.m. so I cuddle them on my lap until they're deeply asleep, and then gently de-mat. Every once in a while they wake up when I hit a particularly nasty mat, but I just cuddle them back to sleep and resume. Works like a charm!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally if its a client's dog I always opt for shaving the ears if the tips are pretty matted.. I dont want to cause more damage than good by causing an ear tear or irritation.


----------

